# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Bouts

## Heiko G.

Hello everyone,

I thought in this Thread, we could share and collect all of our bouts concerning Scottish Martial traditions and related bouts. Not only our own, but also interesting ones, we find in the web.

For the beginning, here are the actual bouts of the Broadsword Academy Germany, happening at the monthly Sparrings-meeting organized by the Dog Brothers Trainingsgroup The Wolfpack:

Dirk-Bout: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../5/hZGOUXC7s_U

Umbrella/Walking-Stick-Bout (here we decided to do no groundfighting and to search for enclosing situations primary): http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../6/dDv74WQB7HQ

Broadsword, Targe & Dirk: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../4/dncMA0k8cyc

Broadsword & Targe vs Double-Katana: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../3/il7jY7ImTY4

Broadsword & Targe vs Espada y Daga: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../2/R6FzK0NfXoE

Broadsword-Bout 1 (my opponent is a Modern Arnis Black-Belt who does no sword-fencing, but some FMA-blade stuff, but he was very interested in the Broadsword, so I gave him a short personal-instruction and he wanted to do a bout after that. For the first time, he did very well, I think): http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../1/rl7W08mTUK4

Broadsword-Bout 2 (vs one of our new two students): http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/Lem1OmrfE0Q

Finally there was a nice fun-experiment: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../7/svb0bfvlvVI

----------


## Javan M.

Great bouts Heiko.

Here's a video advertisement I created to try and get other local martial artists from various styles to join our Martial Exchange group. My training partner/opponent is a 7 Star Praying Mantis instructor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHarbI44RQY

I'll probably post our full bouts from the clips you've seen in this video and other new ones in their entirety once I get them sorted out.

----------


## Heiko G.

In the sense of the MacGregor Method we did a mixed bout with free weapon-choice, with weapons we never or seldom used before:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/BvgwEqtPCg4

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Heiko G.

Broadsword & Dirk: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../2/7kKUWpkswbg

----------

